# What is meant by verge of a plate



## perfection (Aug 18, 2007)

What exactly is meant by verge of the plate
is it the slight sloping "wall" structurally seperating the main plate (where the food is palced and manoueved) from the shoulder (ofetn designed)

What is menat by a verge line?

Do all plates have a verge ?

Are there any other "parts of a plate"?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Correct. I have no idea what a verge line is. Not all plates have a verge. The only technical terms I remember for parts of the plate are the verge and the rim. There are others.


----------

